

Fluent: A sparrow like UI for gmail - whereareyou
http://9to5google.com/2012/02/21/fluent-is-a-sparrow-like-ui-for-gmail-making-the-future-of-email-web-based-service-runs-on-all-browsers/

======
whereareyou
Here is the site: <http://fluent.io/>

Demo is down at the moment (7:30 GMT)...lots of traffic.

